# "weapon" or rifle



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Just curious, but since I'm from a different location then most of you I've noticed a slightly different terminology, and it troubles me somewhat.

Here's my question....Do you guys hunt with a rifle or a weapon? I cringe whenever I hear someone refer to a duck gun or deer rifle as a weapon, like Bill Clinton did back in '94 when he posed with 2 ducks in Arkansas and proudly proclaimed they took them with weapons not affected by the crime bill.

Where I'm from we hunt ducks and deer with guns, and weapons are for shooting people. What do you guys think?

Am I just being too sensitive?

Don't hold back....I don't have any feelings to hurt!


----------



## mhprecht (Oct 13, 2003)

You raise an interesting point. I've never taken time to seriously consider it.

But words do have meaning. And precision in writing and speaking is just as impressive / important as precision in shooting.

Perhaps it has as much to do with the context of one's past interactions with firearms. It is perfectly understandable to me that an individual with a military or law enforcement background would refer to a firearm as a "weapon" even when meaning to speak of a hunting rifle or shotgun. That is the way they've referred to firearms for years in some cases and old habits do sometimes die hard.

On the other hand, President Clinton - being the "political professional" he is - would also likely view and or seek to portray firearms in a "political context" ie. the "*assault weapons*" ban legislation. Hence his language reflects that.

Fascinating stuff!

Next up - gender differences in the use of language. :eyeroll:


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

I dont like the sound of it myself. This is a recent change in terminology it seems. I would think hunters/shooters would be wise to avoid calling are guns "weapons". It just has a negative ring to it.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

I personally have never heard any hunter anywhere refer to his rifle or shotgun as a "weapon". I don't like the term.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

It's a weapon anyway you want to look at it. Go ahead and "sugar coat" it if you like. I don't "sugar coat" anything to make it look better. I was taught it was a weapon and I'm going to call it a weapon. End of story.......

I do however call my weapons rifles, shotguns, and handguns from time to time......they are still weapons though...... :wink: :beer:


----------



## DOC.223 (Nov 25, 2006)

This is a test...can someone just say I am doing this correctly?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Do you ask your wife/girlfriend that also? I see you are from Cali. Maybe I should insert "boyfriend" into that question. :lol: j/k


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Jiffy said:


> It's a weapon anyway you want to look at it. Go ahead and "sugar coat" it if you like. I don't "sugar coat" anything to make it look better. I was taught it was a weapon and I'm going to call it a weapon. End of story.......
> 
> I do however call my weapons rifles, shotguns, and handguns from time to time......they are still weapons though...... :wink: :beer:


Yeah, what he said. I refer to my knives as weapons too, whether it is my Benchmade pocket knife or my Schrade skinning knife. I don't really have a problem with the word. In fact, I like the way it rolls of the tounge!


----------



## Chesador (Aug 15, 2003)

A pencil is a very effective weapon if used correctly. I've got a lot of steak knives that would also do the job. I have always seperated my writing implements, kitchen knives, and sporting arms from weapons designed primarily for killing enemy combatants.

While a sporting arm is technically a weapon, I prefer to refer to them as rifles, shotguns, revolvers and pistols.

Now, if you hunt with an AR-15 then by all means refer your mighty Mattel as a weapon. I left my weapons in the armory at Twentynine Palms when I retired. I keep my sporting arms in my gun safe.

Mark Ouellette
Captain USMC, retired
and yes, I do have a military background.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Great post, Chesador.

Thank you from the bottom of my heart for your service!

I'm going to stir this a little bit and see what happens.

I checked some background on some of the posters here agreeing with the term "weapon", and found they also seem to agree with the liberals on the political issues. I noticed some interesting banter with some of the more conservative regulars here.

Is there a connection?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Shotguns, rifles and knives I do not refer to as, but think of them all as tools. I call them each what they are, a shotgun, a rifle and a knife. Referring to guns as weapons sounds defensive and calling them assualt rifles sounds offensive to me..... :2cents:

P.S. 
I call my pickup, a pickup because that is what it is. I do not refer to it as my personal passenger/cargo vehicle..... :stirpot:


----------



## Cyrus (Nov 24, 2003)

A weapon to me is device used in attack or defense. There are alot of things in this category including firearms. I never call my rifles and shotguns weapons just guns.


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

I agree with you, weapons are in my opinion used to hurt people.

Deer rifles and ducks guns aren't weapons.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Chesador,

Retiring as a Captain?? What happend?? I would hope that would indicate military service, I'm not real sure what else USMC would stand for. Spoken like a true "tanker" I may add. :wink: Oh....(sounds of me clearing my throat).....Sir, I am guessing on the tanker part. :beer:

Oh I don't know, I have a .308 FNH A3 G topped with a NXS 5.5-22x56 Ill. Mil-Dot Nightforce scope. What would you consider that? It is in fact the very rifle&#8230;..aaaahhhhh&#8230;&#8230;weapon awarded the contract to the FBI for their sniper teams. All I've ever shot with it is paper. I consider this a weapon&#8230;.aaaaahhhhh&#8230;&#8230;rifle

I also have a Mark II Ruger .300 Win. Mag. topped with a Nikon Buckmaster 4.5-16x40. What would you consider this? I have shot a lot of different game with this rifle&#8230;.aaaahhhhhh&#8230;&#8230;weapon. I also consider this a weapon&#8230;..aaaahhhhh&#8230;..rifle.

I could go on and on and post all of my 15 weapons but I do believe that would be rather redundant. I am assuming most get my point. Just in case some are still a little "fuzzy" with what my point is I will explain. My point is that the difference is purely semantics. If in fact it is not, then I feel sorry for you. The day I try to appease the masses of ignorant people by calling my weapons something other than that just to make it look good, is the day I give them all up. Which will we a cold day in hell! I refuse to be politically correct with the type of people that THINK the verbiages of the way we speak should/need to influence those that don't agree with us! All I can say is grow a pair!!

You all have the right to call them whatever the hell you want, just as I do. Thus, they will always be weapons in my eyes. Nothing more, nothing less. You call a spade a spade right? You don't call a spade a heart because the diamonds don't like the word spade right? If in fact you do, I want nothing to do with your kind. And I truly mean that!

BTW, just for the record I am definitely NOT a liberal. Just because I don't agree with some of the Neo-conservative views, does not make me a liberal. I just wanted to clear that up in case anybody had any derogatory thoughts about my personal political views. Yes, I consider "the liberal view" extremely derogatory. Surprise, Surprise&#8230;.. :wink: :lol:

Lee E. McDonald
Cpl. USMC 0311
'92-'96 Last duty: 3rd Bat. 5th Mar. H&S Co. STA plt.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Jiffy, I think we all got your point the first time, but thanks non the less for clearing it up.

Thank you, too, for choosing to serve this great country. We all take guys like you too much for granted.

I would argue you are in fact the one being politically correct, however. I think we would all agree it is far easier to convince the "masses" we need more control on those terrible "weapons" than it would to convince people they aren't safe as long as their neighbor has a rabbit gun in his closet.

Liberal or not.....Hillary is pleased with your choice of words!


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm having a hard time with this. I'm an old codger and never have I heard a single person say " I'm going to grab my weapon and go hunting". Or, I'm going to the gun store and look at "weapon's". You guys are just plain strange.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks for weighing in, huntin'.

It's guys like you that have to keep reminding the new guys how it SHOULD be!

Please stay tuned.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

I think the term "weapon" has more to with the intent (real or perceived?) of the person weilding the tool. Liberals like the term weapon because it implies that the dude with the gun has some violent intent. As folks noted, almost anything can be a weapon with the intent of the person behind it makes it so.

Therefore, the piece of art I carry around in the field is probably a weapon from the pheasant, duck, or deer's perspective. I prefer to use more dis-passionate, non-threatening terms.

M.


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

I prefer the term "Long range dispatch tool". Or my bow the "Short range dispatch tool". :wink:

I prefer to call them as they are also, rifle, shotgun, boomerang.....


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> Now, if you hunt with an AR-15 then by all means refer your mighty Mattel as a weapon. I left my weapons in the armory at Twentynine Palms when I retired. I keep my sporting arms in my gun safe.
> 
> Mark Ouellette
> Captain USMC, retired
> and yes, I do have a military background.


I take it that you are not an AR fan. :-?


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

That's what they are WEAPONS:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weapon

*A weapon is *any tool or object that is used to increase the destructive range or power of a human, that's the bottom line.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

ABBK...good to see you are still around!

Listen folks, what you all are arguing about would make a nice cut and paste on the Anti's pages, wouldn't it? Stop now kids, this is silly...

Guns, weapons, rocks, deadfalls, pea-shooter, call them what ever you like but why are you arguing over the name of something? Just plain silly.

"This is my weapon (grab) this is my gun (grab), this is for killing (grab) this is for fun (grab).

Lighten-up folks...you all sound like politicans arguing words.

My .02, done now.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

If it looks like a duck, walks like a duck, and sounds like a duck---IT MUST BE A DUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sound to me like some one wants to play with words. my shotguns are shotguns--my rifles are rifles--my pistols are pistols. But anyway you put it they are all weapons. Fellas don't be afraid of a word or a name. :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

I have shootin irons too! And one really effective weapon with some 00 buckshot ready for any sob that wants to come uninvited into my home to threaten me or my family.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

MSG Rude: Great point on how the Anti's would love to use OUR OWN WORDS against us.

ABBK: Remember that wikipedia is open to be edited by any user, so it may not be 100% accurate and or is subject to opinion.

Jiffy: A firearm's sole purpose is to propel a bullet (or shot).... It's how you use the firearm... Think of a baseball bat,... it was designed to hit baseballs.... except my mother-in-law's brother was beaten to death with a baseball bat. Are you going to the ball field with your glove and weapon?? :eyeroll:

Wood Duck: I agree the term weapon does have a negative ring to it.

Robert: I would ask you to reconsider using the term weapon.... unless you use your knives as weapons against people.

While some of the forum members do not see the harm in using the term "weapon" in refering to firearms, I beg you to not use that term. You and I may know the difference, there are too many uneducated people in this country. Many are the very voters who elect anti-gun politicions. Also, the Anti-gun politicians, know this and play into it by using the term weapon instead of firearm. Afterall if an elected official uses the term in a speech, than it MUST BE OK,...right???? Afterall they are only interested in what WE, the constituants want,....right??? They would NEVER distort the truth,...would they????

:eyeroll:

The term weapon does sound bad and the term shotgun/rifle/pistol does not sound as bad. The uneducated will remember "weapon" and in most cases will not remember Browning Superposed with a matched set of 4 barrels.

In NODAK, you may have more sportsman than say New York City, but the internet is not limited to NODAK.

Since I live in a state that has too many anti's and too many politicians trying to take our guns away, I deal with this issue way too much.

To everyone who has or is serving in our military,....THANK YOU!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I guess I drive a weapon to work, type on a weapon, eat my lunch with a weapon, take a shower with a weapon and shoot a rifle at deer. Right??? :lol: :lol: :eyeroll:

You guys go ahead a debate the fact....I am now starting to find it humorous.

Oh NOOOOO, it sounds bad!! We better watch what we say!!! PLEASE!! The anti's are coming, the anti's are coming.....give me a break!!! uke:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Jiffy, you seem to know alot about CA, based on one of your posts above.

Ask one of your "buddies" there if it matters if his "rifle" is called an assault weapon or not.

You may not like the taste of crow (although I'm guessing you're familiar with it), but suffice it to say, it does matter!

You can leave your head in the sand if you want. This IS America, and you're one who has personally helped to guarantee you can bury your head there if you want.

20 years ago people in Australia, England, and even CA would be laughing right along with you.........BUT THEY'RE NOT LAUGHING NOW!!

We can be proud and strong at the same time we are being smart and aware. Our gun rights at some point WILL be held in the hands of people who don't personally own guns. I feel very strongly it DOES matter what their opinions are about our guns, and how we refer to them WILL affect that opinion.

Danimal, if one of Jiffy's buddies in CA would show me how.....I'd kiss you right now! I was thinking tonight would be a good time to wrap this up with my final thoughts, BUT YOU ALREADY DID IT BETTER THAN I COULD'VE!

Thanks to ALL for the input!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Did I mention the sky was falling.......... :lol: :lol:


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Danimal and csquared- I couldnt agree with you more. just recently I've realized how much trouble we (oudoorsman) are in. Our hunting, trapping, fishing regulations are getting more restricting every year. State after state are getting stripped of their hunting and trapping rights. I like to hunt, I trap fulltime, if I have to be careful of what I say to ensure my right to do so, that is an extremely small price to pay.


----------



## Hellraiser8311 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jiffy said:


> It's a weapon anyway you want to look at it. Go ahead and "sugar coat" it if you like. I don't "sugar coat" anything to make it look better. I was taught it was a weapon and I'm going to call it a weapon. End of story.......
> 
> I do however call my weapons rifles, shotguns, and handguns from time to time......they are still weapons though...... :wink: :beer:


I wouldn't label it a weapon if your going to use it in that sense. Yes a rifle, shotgun, or handgun can easily end someone's life. However, if you use your "weapon" in a safe and mature manner I see no reason in labeling it a weapon. A bat can be a "weapon" if placed in the wrong person's hands. If you lose all sense of saftey just to show off for friends or what have you, then yes I would then consider the firearm a weapon. I'm twenty-one years old and I have honestly never loaded my rifle until I was seated and ready to hunt in my climber. I wouldn't consider my rifle a weapon at this point because I'm practicing saftey 160%. If your out with a buddy hunting and he's telling a story and waving his rifle around, I would be the first to tell him what he's doing wrong. If he got careless like that, then again yes the rifle is a weapon and can do great harm, even by accident.


----------



## ZANDER12 (Oct 13, 2006)

Um Cain killed Abel with a freakin stick in the bible! You can use anything as a "Weapon" I mean, weapons have been around before guns! I mean, eveything can e used as a weapon! Guns just are easier to use as a weapon than other stuff! So weapon, gun call it what you like. But when me and my son are shooting at the range, I don't say, "Safty your weapon" or "Is this weapon loaded?" I say "Safty the rifle" and "i sthis rifle loaded?" I think that it could also get confusing when you are with someone on a hunt, and you each have a knife and a bow, and you say "Thats a nice weapon." You have to say, "Thats a nice bow." I really think that if you are around people that think a duck gun is a "weapon" you probly shouldn't be talking about them at all! 
Well thats my take on it


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

It is all in what you use it for. A hammer is a tool until you use it to kill someone. A vase is a decoration until you use it to kill someone.

A shotgun is a piece of hunting equipment just as decoys or blinds are when hunting waterfowl. When you use it to attack someone or defend yourself, it then becomes a weapon.

This computer is a piece of electronic equipment used for accomplishing work until I throw it at someone. Then it becomes a weapon.

I didn't buy my shotgun to attack or defend, I bought it to go hunting with. That makes it a piece of hunting equipment, just like my decoys, my blinds, and my calls.

If you deem my shotgun a weapon just because it could possibly be used as one then you should also refer to it as a pry bar.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Like I said "If it looks like a duck"------ But in the spirit of the post you could say I have shooting irons, firearms, rifles, shotguns, pistols, weapons------ The thing about them is they are all the same---- It all depend on the use I do or have to use them for. :sniper: :2cents:

P.S. As for the anti's----------- let them get their on toys :strapped:


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

If you read the G & F regulations, just about every state uses the term "Legal Weapons" to describe what you can or cannot use.. weapons referring to firearms, archery equipment, crossbows, etc.

Although I agree my guns are guns, making a big deal about not referring to them as "weapons" makes about as much sense as the current popular term "harvesting" an animal, instead of being honest and saying 'shot" or "killed" it! We might "harvest the surplus" of a population of animals speaking biologically, but in my humble old fashioned opinion, we do this by killing off individual animals.
The only animal I've ever "harvested" is a skunk or two run through the combine!
Sometimes political correctness gets a bit silly, although I do acknowlege that we should be somewhat conscious of the effect of our terminology on others.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :sniper: :beer: :beer: :beer: [/b]


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

"If you deem my shotgun a weapon just because it could possibly be used as one then you should also refer to it as a pry bar."

Or the alternative, an emergency boat paddle. <grin>


----------



## Chesador (Aug 15, 2003)

Jiffy,

Ooh Rah Marine! In answer to your reference toward me, I rarely sign my title but for this post it did seem appropriate. Yes I retired as a Captain, MOS 5902. Before that I was a was a Corporal and loved being one in 1979 but as you know the military is up or out. I did pin on Gunny before becoming a Warrant Officer. I failed to mention that I was on the Marine Corps Rifle Team and am a Distinguished Marksman. I could go on...

Sempre Fi Marine!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Outstanding!!! A mustang, I should have thought of that. That option completely slipped my mind. Please accept my apology for sounding condescending and brash.

A former member of the Marine Corps Rifle Team and a Distinguished Marksman gets absolutely 100% of my respect. Those are two feats I could only dream of attaining. Your words hold a lot more merit with me than before.

Semper Fi Sir!!!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Csquared, anything can be called a weapon. A gun, a knife, a rock, fangs, claws, horns............. well you get the picture. A weapon is anything that is used to defend or defeat another. Until then they are nothing but instruments of various use. A gun is a gun and nothing more. It is only a weapon when someone chooses to use it as a weapon. You don't carry your weapon to the skeet range or the duck blind. You do carry a weapon in combat. Any person that insists on calling all guns a weapon are simply misinformed or lacking in common sense. All of my guns are just guns until I select the intended use for one.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

For those of you out there that have no idea what being on the Marine Corp Rifle Team entails, little own achieving the Distinguished Rifle Marksman badge, I will do my best to try and explain it to you. This is from what I can remember so I hope it is correct.

As Marines, we are always striving to improve our marksmanship capabilities. We take great pride in being thought of as some of the best marksmen in the armed forces. If you ask me personally I will tell you that Marines in general ARE the best marksmen in the armed forces, I admit to being totally bias though. There is however, merit behind this biasness.

Beyond annual prequalification and field firing, there are several levels of competitive marksmanship. The first level is Intramural competitions, where both the service rifle and the service pistol are fired. By demonstrating great potential, a competitor may then advance to the second level, the post/station/organization team, which teaches advanced marksmanship and trains for the Division Match. There are four Division Matches, with shooters competing in the match that services their geographical area; the Eastern Division (Camp Lejeune), the Western Division "The MANS Division" (Camp Pendleton), the Pacific Division (Hawaii), and the Far East Division ( "The Rock" Okinawa). Each Division Match schedule not only includes advanced marksmanship training, but the match-firing phases and techniques unique to competitive marksmanship.

The top 10 percent of non-distinguished competitors who place in each of these Division Matches are awarded competition badges (leg medals) that are worth points toward the Distinguished Badge. These top 10 percent of all the Division Match competitors, to include Distinguished competitors who also competed and placed, then compete in the Marine Corps Matches. Again, the top 10 percent of non-distinguished competitors who place are awarded competition badges that earn points toward the Distinguished badge. After the Marine Corps Matches, the Marine Corps shooting teams select Marines who demonstrate outstanding abilities during the Competition-in-Arms Program. These Marines will go on to represent the Marine Corps in Interservice and National competitions.

So as you can see these two feats are not easily attained and are something to be extremely proud of. I will admit that I did end up referencing my Corps rifle marksmanship data book. I wanted to get the information correct the first time.

Capt. Ouellette sir, I would strongly encourage and would be honored if you would comment on the rifle page more. The knowledge you have would be greatly appreciated being past on. Thank you.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

That settles it!!!! Gohon disagrees with me so from now on I will call it a weapon every chance I get!!!! :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Gohon, I think after some thought, most on here have agreed that a gun is a gun, until it is used (or INTENDED to be used) on another person. That has always been my interpretation of the words.

My whole intent of the post was to force people to think about that, as I'm sure most everyone here possessing any of that common sense you mentioned also understand that is exactly why so many in gov't would like them all to be referred to as "weapons".

Chesador, you sure turned Jiffy around in a "Jiffy"!!!!

Takes most Gunnies 13 weeks to do what you did in less than 100 words!!!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Csquared,

I have always and will always give respect where respect is due.


----------



## Chesador (Aug 15, 2003)

Respect is shared mutually between all Marines, Private to General. We also extend respect to members of other services.

Semper Fi Devil Dogs

PS: In 1986 at the National Rilfe Matches at Camp Perry Ohio I had the honor of coaching the North Dakota State Rifle Team. I wonder if any of those guys participate on this forum?


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Chesador said:


> A pencil is a very effective weapon if used correctly. I've got a lot of steak knives that would also do the job. I have always seperated my writing implements, kitchen knives, and sporting arms from weapons designed primarily for killing enemy combatants.
> 
> While a sporting arm is technically a weapon, I prefer to refer to them as rifles, shotguns, revolvers and pistols.
> 
> ...


 :eyeroll:

http://www.snopes.com/military/m16.htm

Claim: M-16 rifles used by American soldiers in Vietnam were manufactured by the Mattel toy company. 
Status: False.

Example: [Morgan and Tucker, 1987]

The handgrip of the M16 rifle was made by Mattel. When the gun was first introduced in Vietnam, soldiers noticed the toy company's logo embossed on the handgrip and complained. Later shipments arrived without the imprint, but the grips were still manufactured by Mattel.

Origins: The 
M-16, a rapid-fire, 5.56 mm assault rifle carried by thousands of American soldiers during the Vietnam War, grew out of efforts to develop a replacement for the standard M-1 Carbine used during World War II. The M-16, constructed using plastics and alloys, was a much smaller and lighter weapon than its predecessors, one that fit in with the developing Vietnam-era strategy of sacrificing accuracy in favor of more easily-carried weapons with rapid rates of fire. Hundreds of thousands of M-16s were supplied to US troops in the mid-1960s as US Army made the M-16 their standard rifle.

However, the M-16, manufactured by the Colt Firearms Corporation, soon developed a reputation for unreliability, frequently jamming and fouling (especially when not kept clean, a next-to-impossible task in the dust and mud of Vietnam battlefields). Problems with the M-16 eventually achieved such prominence that a congressional inquiry was ordered, resulting in design changes, additional troop training, and other modifications that ameliorated many of the reliability issues soldiers were experiencing with the weapon.

To the troops in the field, the original M-16 was new, it was small, it was light, it was made of plastic rather than wood, and it often performed poorly to boot. It was no surprise that many of them started expressing their dissatisfaction by referring to it derisively as a cheaply-made "toy," and that they associated it with the most prominent toy company of the time: Mattel, the Hawthorne, California, toy manufacturer famous for introducing the Barbie doll to the world:

One of the sayings soldiers had about the M16 was, "You can tell it's Mattel" which was a toy company's slogan at the time -- the gun had a lot of plastic parts, which can't stand up to the vibrations like wood can but it is cheap. 
The Mattel legend was undoubtedly fed by the fact that Mattel really did sell an M-16 Marauder toy gun in the mid-1960s, a quite good reproduction of the actual weapon, complete with "realistic" sound effects:

The sardonic joke about problem-plagued M-16s being toys morphed into a legend about their really having been produced by a toy company, with "proof" offered in the additional detail of soldier's spotting M-16 handgrips embossed with the Mattel logo. The redesign that improved the M-16's reliability was then attributed to a switch in manufacturers (to a "real" gun company) prompted by soldier complaints.

Last updated: 9 July 2002

The URL for this page is http://www.snopes.com/military/m16.htm

WOW! the M-16, manufactured by the Colt Firearms Corporation and not Mattel, didn't you learn that in Basic Training? That's OK if you what to know what's really going on ask an NCO :lol:


----------



## Chesador (Aug 15, 2003)

Alaska,

Are you snowed in? The term Mighty Mattel is a joke as I thought everyone knew.

As I stated if you want to hunt with a Mighty Mattel (AR-15) then by all means refer to it as a weapon.

Have a nice long winter :lol:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Yea, I'm bored........sorry I was being a wise guy :beer:


----------

